
Smart bag can charge phones, weigh itself and nearly got me kicked off a flight - peterkelly
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2016/01/30/welp/
======
jfries
How could the swipe test come back positive? What is it actually testing for?

~~~
mesozoic
That test is highly unreliable as it detects glycerine which is also a common
ingredient in soap, lotion, baby wipes, etc.
[http://consumertraveler.com/columns/getting-there/tsas-
explo...](http://consumertraveler.com/columns/getting-there/tsas-explosive-
trace-detection-needs-a-dramatic-overhaul/)

